# Cutting Stripwood?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have ordered a Smith Pond "stick built" kit. To make the resulting building look respectable I will need cut parts, such as the studs, to EXACTLY the same length. I would appreciate any tips as to techniques or tools which makes this possible.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

The best way to cut wood the same length quickly is to build a jig. Something as simple as a stop block to slide one end of the wood against and then cut the other end works.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill: Here's a couple ways to do that on a table saw or band saw:

Table Saw 

Band Saw


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill

If you would like, the following is a compilation of Bob's postings. Feel free to download a copy if you like.









TIPS AND TECHNIQUES: MILLING SCALE LUMBER - Bob Sorenson (PDF 2.42MB)[/b]


----------

